# Favorite Colognes



## HH (Mar 27, 2013)

Ive been collecting colognes for about a year now, like to see what the bros here have in their rotations


----------



## Yaya (Mar 27, 2013)

Dolce...and.. issymiaki (spelling)


----------



## 86vette07 (Mar 27, 2013)

Versace Dreamer


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 27, 2013)

Bundy quit pm'ing me. Im not gonna send you my boxers..


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 27, 2013)

ralph lauren polo- green bottle gold cap
burberry brit
Joop! - burgundy bottle


----------



## RedLang (Mar 27, 2013)

Joop purple bottle is great.
I really like david beckham instinct


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 27, 2013)

mlupi319 said:


> ralph lauren polo- green bottle gold cap
> burberry brit
> Joop! - burgundy bottle



I'm a fan of the Burberry Brit and the old school Polo as well.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 27, 2013)

Im a big scent guy.  perfume/cologne.  for diff occasions and situations and even seasons.  for summer a light scent is great.   for winter a strong scent is needed because the cold temp works against the scent and can be barely noticed by those around you.  
so for that....
  Claiborne "sport"/ express "reserve" /p.diddy "unforgivable "  for any ocassion like washing the car or getting groceries.

for night events/meetings and dates.  miyaki stated above.  dolce the original.  versace- blue jeans.  versace' the dreamer.  versace. "venitas" (spelling)  

my faves that I have two 4oz bottles  on reserve plus the one using are  
viktor rolff "spice bomb"  and paco rabanne "one million"   women....absolutely fucking love these two scents.  compliments everywhere.  

both my faves appeal to women due to the sweet scent that catches their sence of smell.
get a sample on their website or places like macys/nordstrom.  youll love it


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 27, 2013)

Armani-Aqua Di Gio........makes the panties drop!


----------



## Cashout (Mar 27, 2013)

L'Eau d'Issey Pour Homme Sport and Lacoste Essential


----------



## Popeye (Mar 27, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> Armani-Aqua Di Gio........makes the panties drop!


Been using Armani Pantydropper for years


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Mar 27, 2013)

Depending on how my week is going sometimes I don't have a choice and it is Eau De Diesel fuel. You just can't wash that smell off.  When I do have a choice lately it has been Calvin Klein Euphoria intense men.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 27, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Been using Armani Pantydropper for years



Same here.


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 27, 2013)

A lot of nice picks. I really like ganali it's a really versatile scent. I have 38 different ones but that is my fav. Maybe the black Gucci too


----------



## oldskool954 (Mar 27, 2013)

Dolce and gabanna light blue and sport
Prada Luna rossa


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 27, 2013)

you guys bring back my teen years with all these...I remember them all


----------



## DF (Mar 27, 2013)

Wait! Did I just log into the Homo room or SI?  You bunch of homo's.  Go ahead & wear your purfume.  Bunch of fags!



(channeling my inner CFM)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 27, 2013)

Royal Musk from Brooks Brothers. I rock it old money New England style


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Mar 27, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> Armani-Aqua Di Gio........makes the panties drop!




Agreed, my buddy rocks it, fucking annoying how much attention that shit gets him...Lucky for me hes 100lbs soaking wet holding a brick, so I choose to not use suck Cologne. Lol.

I use DKNY Be Delicious for Men, Love that stuff...My girl just got me Armani Black Code, decent.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Mar 27, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Wait! Did I just log into the Homo room or SI?  You bunch of homo's.  Go ahead & wear your purfume.  Bunch of fags!
> 
> 
> 
> (channeling my inner CFM)



Your right DF, I hate smelling good and getting pussy!! GAYYEST THING EVVVVER


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 27, 2013)

Light blue, aqua de gio, Gucci guilty, this shit called aqua in a round bottle I forget the brand but its the tits. My main squeeze is light blue though.


----------



## Azog (Mar 27, 2013)

It's called Sex Panther by Odeon. It's illegal in nine countries... Yep, it's made with bits of real panther, so you know it's good.*

60% of the time, it works EVERYTIME.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 27, 2013)

Azog said:


> It's called Sex Panther by Odeon. It's illegal in nine countries... Yep, it's made with bits of real panther, so you know it's good.*
> 
> 60% of the time, it works EVERYTIME.



be back....googling.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 27, 2013)

Michael Kors - Michael (black top, clear bottle)
Don't know if you can still buy it.  I have received more compliments from this than anything else. 

Ok this is gay. I'm outta here.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 27, 2013)

Always aqua de gio if I wear any.


----------



## DF (Mar 27, 2013)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Your right DF, I hate smelling good and getting pussy!! GAYYEST THING EVVVVER



Here's the key to smelling good......SHOWER!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 27, 2013)

Armani diamond ... Only problem is they don't make it anymore so my last bottle cost me 120$


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 27, 2013)

old school..cool water or frozen water


----------



## PFM (Mar 27, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Wait! Did I just log into the Homo room or SI?  You bunch of homo's.  Go ahead & wear your purfume.  Bunch of fags!
> 
> 
> 
> (channeling my inner CFM)



What do you mean DF? Getting the female most attracted to a scent.......talk about pissing selective breeding out the door. It's just like the winners that go for dick size or the loudest car.......real prizes to stick you dick in I suppose.

And you fucks with your earrings, designer hip-hop pants "because it gets the girls"...............if you fucknuts are getting such worthy mates why the constant turnover?

Then again most of you fags are attracted more to men then women. Nothing like a man looking veiny no hips boy ass body to make you idiots say some of the most pathetic shit I've heard anywhere.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 27, 2013)

PFM said:


> What do you mean DF? Getting the female most attracted to a scent.......talk about pissing selective breeding out the door. It's just like the winners that go for dick size or the loudest car.......real prizes to stick you dick in I suppose.
> 
> And you fucks with your earrings, designer hip-hop pants "because it gets the girls"...............if you fucknuts are getting such worthy mates why the constant turnover?
> 
> Then again most of you fags are attracted more to men then women. Nothing like a man looking veiny no hips boy ass body to make you idiots say some of the most pathetic shit I've heard anywhere.


Tell us how you really feel CFM.......lol.....holyfuck, have you not been "stewing" enough lately...


----------



## j2048b (Mar 27, 2013)

I just wear Nivea showrr gel and my deodorant, no colognes, im married i dont need that stuff, impress chicks with my big balls and tiny pee pee, they love it, and it smells clean!


----------



## don draco (Mar 27, 2013)

creed milesimme imperial ( i also like aventus and GIT ) , allure homme sport, bleu de chanel, etc


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 27, 2013)

Stetson!  come at me bro!!!


----------



## grind4it (Mar 27, 2013)

Speed Stick......you bunch of biches


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 28, 2013)

Now I really feel like a hick.  

I look good have a big strong dick and word of mouth travels.  I also have a good natural smell so Im told.  I use talc on my balls and such X3 per day.  Bitches swoon when Im slinging cock and passing out bubble gum.  Cologne is never been something I used or thought about. .  My wives have gotten me way more pussy than I ever could.  So Ive never needed cologne or game.

I think Im going to try Sparticus' and Sixes' choices though. I am positive those guys are straight and will give it a shot.  Will keep you posted.  Thanks for the education Brothers.  

Maybe after I find the right sent Ill be like Spear or Colt.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 28, 2013)

bigGH

ill advise that the "daily" ones I use in rotation are just "ehhh"  but a scent rhat can last all day in my book is a good purchase.  also those I picked up at a fraction of the cost for the 4oz bottles under 30 dollars.  beats using the ones I really like and thats how the collection grows.  I change the scent every two days so those around me are always wondering.  also the two that have been my fav now are really sweet.  women love it....(been hit on by gay men....and porn stars at conventions)  thats why I suggested to get a trial to see if you like it.  some dont like the sweetness.  I fucking love it.  

the aqua di gio became too popular and I stopped its use in my rotation.  huge buzzkill smelling like the next juice head with the same scent on at a place.

the two I suggested....are still very low key and not too popular.  
also with colognes/perfume.  theres diff kinds...like parfum/eau/spray/etc etc.  I always get the spray or eau...parfum/pure is way too strong.(old guys love it though)


----------



## Mind2muscle (Mar 28, 2013)

Even though this thread is kinda gay......I use Yves Saint Laurent.  I don't use it often but when I do my fiance turns into a horny beast!


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 28, 2013)

If they made a cologne to smell like the green soap at the tattoo shop, of wear that.   Otherwise its deodorant and schwetty balls.


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 28, 2013)

That's suppose to say I'd wear that.   Damn phone.


----------



## RISE (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm a BIG cologne guy myself.  I currently rock :
Armani- Aqua di gio (old school high school cologne mainly for nostalgia purposes haha)
Gucci- Guilty
Armani- Code
Versace - Man Ea Fraiche
John Varvatos- Vintage
Kenneth Cole- Vintage Black
Burberry- Brit
Yves Saint Laurent- L' Homme
Kenneth Cole- Reaction
Givency- Pie



Some other good ones I've come across are Givency- Play, Nautica- voyage, IZOD, and the new Polo series is legit.


----------



## airagee23 (Mar 28, 2013)

Just finished up a bottle of Gucci Guilty. D & G Light Blue, Sean John I am King and Unforgivable.


----------



## ccpro (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry, I thought this was a testosterone driven forum....bunch of faggs....not that there is anything wrong with that@!!@


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 29, 2013)

Old Spice is what i use...


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 29, 2013)

ccpro said:


> Sorry, I thought this was a testosterone driven forum....bunch of faggs....not that there is anything wrong with that@!!@



ha ha ha!

....bunch of faggs!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 30, 2013)

current flavors are chrome and juicy dirty english


----------



## Georgia (Mar 30, 2013)

Armani panty droppers for me also. Never fails to get a compliment...or a girl looking at you WANTING to compliment you....and oh oh oh so much more...


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 20, 2019)

I remember somewhat recently there was a thread about cologne i think? I barely wear it but im almost out of chrome. Had this bottle for 4 years lol.
Was thinking about armani aqua di gio.


----------



## The Tater (Mar 20, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> I remember somewhat recently there was a thread about cologne i think? I barely wear it but im almost out of chrome. Had this bottle for 4 years lol.
> Was thinking about armani aqua di gio.



Jack Palance was the man.


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 20, 2019)

sauvage by dior


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 20, 2019)

i like my natural smell


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 20, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> sauvage by dior


I'll see if they let me sample when i go buy.


Bro Bundy said:


> i like my natural smell


Bawlz by bundy, guaranteed to make them panties drop


----------



## Solomc (Mar 20, 2019)

Hands down: Jimmy Choo “Man Intense”


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 20, 2019)

Solomc said:


> Hands down: Jimmy Choo “Man Intense”



Ill try that one too if they have it. Any suggestions i will definitely try a sample of if they have it.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 20, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> i like my natural smell



or kid poop....................................just sayin!


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 20, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Ill try that one too if they have it. Any suggestions i will definitely try a sample of if they have it.



Go to a Macy's, you can sample a lot plus you know it's legit cologne and not a knock off


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 20, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Go to a Macy's, you can sample a lot plus you know it's legit cologne and not a knock off



Unfortunately I live in a small town and we don't have a Macy's but we do have a Dillard's in at JCPenney so I'll try out there


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 20, 2019)

Check out the reviews online of the ones posted.

Also, here's the other thread
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/28799-Smelling-good?highlight=sauvage


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 20, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Check out the reviews online of the ones posted.
> 
> Also, here's the other thread
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/28799-Smelling-good?highlight=sauvage



That was the thread i was looking for. Thanks dude


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 20, 2019)

Glad to help out S.


----------



## MS1605 (Mar 22, 2019)

Funny this comes up. Im currently working on a bottle of CK one but within like the past 3 days had my interest peaked by a ton of people saying how Creed aventus is like the end all be all to cologne so i was planning on taking a trip to Nordstrom's to check it out.


----------



## Maijah (Mar 22, 2019)

I like my Johnson baby powder and coolwater cologne


----------



## automatondan (Mar 22, 2019)

I've been told by innumerable women, quite regularly (and men) that I have the best smell in the world. Some of that might be due to my unique pH, but here's what I do:
Single drop of patchouli rubbed into my beard immediately after my shower (beard still wet). Then, Old Spice Fresh deodorant, and then if I'm going fancy, occasionally I do a single spray of John Varvatos cologne, which has hints of tobacco, leather, and spices. But mostly (85% of the time), it's just the single drop of patchouli in the beard, and my good ol deodorant. There, now you know my secret formula.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 23, 2019)

Smolder from the blades grimm.

Variety of beard oils all in the wood / spice kinda of range that's typical.

Fat dabs of sour kosher


----------



## Seeker (Mar 23, 2019)

being on blast. bitches could smell me across the room as I watched their nipples harden. Lol something about being on a good blast


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 23, 2019)

I ordered a .5 oz sample of emporio armani. Still gonna tryout the others when i go to the mall for when i want a bigger bottle.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 23, 2019)

Beards are gross .. beard oil even worse


----------



## automatondan (Mar 23, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Beards are gross .. beard oil even worse



You're gross! :beaten:


----------



## German89 (Mar 23, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Beards are gross .. beard oil even worse


the fuk you said?

don't you. ever. say that. again!!!

beards are handsome, lovely, amazing, manly. you take that right back!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 23, 2019)

Why the hell do women like beards these days lol ? Beard oil lol


----------



## Jada (Mar 23, 2019)

Cool water man, old school


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 23, 2019)

Jada said:


> Cool water man, old school


Ever inject beard oil?


----------



## Jada (Mar 23, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Ever inject beard oil?



I used to make my own actually,  pretty easy to make.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 24, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Why the hell do women like beards these days lol ? Beard oil lol



I'm old school I got a beard on my sack that they don't mind

They just get pissed if I trim there ticklers on the shaft lol

Oh facial hair, oops my bad!


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 24, 2019)

Jada said:


> I used to make my own actually,  pretty easy to make.



What ester?


----------



## Jada (Mar 24, 2019)

When i made mine i would use coconut oil and grape seed as a carrier,  then u can try different scents. Makes ur beard nice and soft and makes it grow fast


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 25, 2019)

Lol. Who knew.


----------



## German89 (Mar 25, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Why the hell do women like beards these days lol ? Beard oil lol


my reason....

well, i like the feel of it. i think it's super attractive. it's that manly man look. the alphas wear beards. 

i love touching it, i love when it rubs on my back, i like the sensation of a beard. even the smell... i cant explain it.  

guys who use beard oil are birds.


----------



## Jin (Mar 26, 2019)

German89 said:


> my reason....
> 
> well, i like the feel of it. i think it's super attractive. it's that manly man look. the alphas wear beards.
> 
> ...



Mine smells like smoked meats.


----------



## German89 (Mar 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> Mine smells like smoked meats.



Lol. I bet it does ahahahhahaha


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 26, 2019)

Im sorry I still stand at fukkin gross...Shave that oily muff off your face and keep it moving


----------



## automatondan (Mar 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> Mine smells like smoked meats.



I told you not to say anything about that!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 26, 2019)

German89 said:


> my reason....
> 
> well, i like the feel of it. i think it's super attractive. it's that manly man look. the alphas wear beards.
> 
> ...



I have to disagree. Alphas wear beards isnt exactly true. What about all the hipster dbags who are 120 lbs soaking wet who cant even mow their own grass. 
Its cool if ur atteacted to beards. But it has nothing to do with  being a strong man.


----------



## knightmare999 (Mar 26, 2019)

DarksideSix said:


> Armani-Aqua Di Gio........makes the panties drop!



I can vouch for this.


----------



## German89 (Mar 26, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> I have to disagree. Alphas wear beards isnt exactly true. What about all the hipster dbags who are 120 lbs soaking wet who cant even mow their own grass.
> Its cool if ur atteacted to beards. But it has nothing to do with  being a strong man.



I mean. You can tell if it's a hipster beta bitch ****boi. 

And no, wearing a beard isnt a indicator of a, alpha. I was being a smartarse


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 26, 2019)

German89 said:


> I mean. You can tell if it's a hipster beta bitch ****boi.
> 
> And no, wearing a beard isnt a indicator of a, alpha. I was being a smartarse



Ahh thanks for clarifying


----------



## Jin (Mar 27, 2019)

I’ve been experimenting with scents for a while. My newest is called “Gooch Finger”. 

It’s musky, pungent and slightly sour. And very, very manly. 

Works as a beard paste too.


----------



## German89 (Mar 27, 2019)

That sounds frickin disgusting


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 29, 2019)

Tried out a few that were mentioned. Settled on Versace dylon blue, and armani he, also got some coach floral for the lady. I think im gonna get a long sloppy bj now. Thanks for all who chimed in.


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 3, 2019)

When i tore my right bicept i grew a yeard. GF hated it and did nothing but bitch. So i finally caved and cut it. Then it got to the point where whenever i trimmed it really short she bitched. So im like listen hear boo, i love you but im going to kill you... And now it has been growing since December so almost half way to wear i was the first time. No complaints from her yet. Damn indecisive women. I do acknowledge that i look better with just some scruffle, and about 15 years yonger. Bit there is just something about sitting there and stoking a long beard....


----------

